# stacken up the snow



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

some pics of stacken up the snow, didnt turn out very well, so ill try again tonight we are getting another 3-5


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, get out of the truck next time! have fun with the next two snows, should be nice below 0 temps, and nice and windy


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

thats why i stay in the truck, its got a heater acctually i miss doing the sidewalks i just cant do them this year, had a log splitter accident in october and i have to keep my hand over 80 degrees i took off my middle,ring and pinki. they put the ring and middle back on 6 hours in the OR.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

OUCH. damn


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

yikes. I'm amazed that they can re-attach stuff like that. I take it that hurts quite a bit still?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

holy sh!t that looks painful!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

A warning would have been nice. Hurl....


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

^^ x2 what Johnny said ^^ 

Log splitter eh, those things cycle so fast I cant believe more people don't chop off body parts.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

oh jeez the first picture of your hand looks like grease i thought you grabbed your lift piston or hydro hose 

ouch man lucky


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That was pretty gross. I hope you have full movement when they heal.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks to my wife for picking me up off the floor. Warn us about stuff like that first. I can gut a deer but I have a hard time looking at human wounds.

James


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ouch...im glad u still have some left! have a beer on me


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

Im guessin you didn't read the safety label!!!!


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

ogdenflooring;712860 said:


> Im guessin you didn't read the safety label!!!!


whats a safety lable? lol 

I was training a new guy, looked up for a split second, looked back down as my hand was getting crushed. (yes i was the dummy running the levers) Ive been in firewood production for 13 years this is by far the worst injury ive had. the PT said ive got atleast a year before i will beable to pick up a saw again, and pistol grips on our mowers. just taken it a day at a time.


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad you're alright. I smashed my foot and broke 4 bones in 8 places in Oct.. luckily no surgery. It still hurts a lot and the doctor said it will be about 5 more months before I can really "abuse" it again without a lot of pain.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

holy ****, my brother lost a finger to a fast moving log spitter(sarcasm) when he was 13, I was 12 and running the controls. Ah the life of growing up on a farm.


----------

